# Show your tattoos!



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

That would be my ugly old ankle, but I have a bracelet, which is why I am sharing it. Not horsey related, it is the Navy SEAL insignia, the 7 is the team number, and the charm you can hardly see toward the top of my foot is a charm with initials. In honor of my daughters' fiance, who was a very special person.
It is nice and small, easily coverable, if need be. But, you have to have a really good artist to do one this detailed and small....and tattoo people like that are few and far between. The one who did mine is in MD. 
Good luck-


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Wow, I figured there would be more of us out there with tats.

Here are mine:

Celtic braid, left ankle:









Fire breathing dragon, right shoulderblade:









My Zodiac sign (Aries), lower right abdomen just inside hip bone:









Kanji symbol for "friend" on other side just inside left hip bone. Me and a bunch of friends got this one together:









And this one is the biggest and most intensive one. I had it drawn custom for me so I know for a fact that nobody in the world has the same one. It is my family coat of arms with some Latin writing around it. Across the top, it says "Virtutis Gloria Merces" (family motto) which translates to "Glory is the reward of valor". And down the sides are a couple of words who's meaning is between me and my Dad.


----------



## jinxremoving (Apr 6, 2009)

Aw, everyone's elses tattoo's look so much nicer than mine.  ​ 








(Pardon the cat scratch!)

I'm thinking of getting another tattoo on my other wrist in the shape of a heart with some memorial for my mother. I have this obsession with hearts and heartagrams, so... ​


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

On my calf. There is a shamrock for every person I have lost.









My celtic cross. Reads "my darling, Regina" my momma








My claudagh...the exact copy of my ring my grandmother gave me when I turned 16.


----------



## azarni (Aug 17, 2008)

Great tattoos, guys! I'm hoping to get a few when I'm older.


----------



## poppins (Aug 26, 2010)

this is my tattoo......it'#s cupcakes because my daughter has been nicknamed cupcake since she was born and i wanted a tattoo for her that was a bit different to just getting her name!


----------



## Oakley Eastern Miss (Aug 10, 2010)

Great tattoos everyone!!



kmdstar said:


> stars around my wrist


Without meaning to put a negative on your idea, I too wanted to get a tattoo on my wrist. I don't know how old you are or if this comment is relevant or not, but a friend of mine has a tattoo on her forearm and she got turned down by a number of employers purely because it was constantly on show. This kinda put me off the idea, plus she said it hurt quite a bit! Just thought I would mention it, lots of things to consider when getting a tattoo.


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

I love my tattoo I just got it the end of june as a graduation present from my mom(she asked what I wanted and a tattoo was it lol) But it symbolizes my love of horses....everyone does hearts to show love....sooooo....I did a rose because a rose shows love and passion I'm passionate about and love horses and riding hense the horse shoe...It didn't hurt one bit I actually fell asleep halfway through it and woke up when my mom and artist laughed at me lol. He asked if he was boring me lol


----------



## Amba1027 (Jun 26, 2009)

These are mine. I only have 2 at the moment (or 3 depending on how you count the knuckles) but have plans for a lot more. The first one is on my left wrist. The knuckle ones are done in white ink. That picture was right after they got done. They still look terrible, unfortunately, but I knew the risk of them turning out badly before I got them. I am planning on getting them fixed up one day.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Yep, that's one thing about white and red ink. For some reason, they seem to be the hardest colors to keep looking nice as they tend to fade out.


----------



## Amba1027 (Jun 26, 2009)

It's not that they are faded actually. They are still pretty new (less than 2 months). They just look odd for whatever reason. I think it was a combo of the white ink and the fact that knuckle skin is apparently crappy and not good for tattooing (or so I've been told by people who know more about this than me).


----------



## Hukassa (Jun 10, 2010)

jinxremoving said:


> Aw, everyone's elses tattoo's look so much nicer than mine. ​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


heartagram, nice  I want to either get one on the back of my neck or a really elaborate one along by ribs.


----------



## MeganAndPastick (Aug 9, 2010)

I Tend to be Tattoo free for my life! LOL. Does getting a tat hurt? as bad as people make it sound?


----------



## jinxremoving (Apr 6, 2009)

Hukassa said:


> heartagram, nice  I want to either get one on the back of my neck or a really elaborate one along by ribs.


Ribs! You can hide it when you get older.


----------



## jinxremoving (Apr 6, 2009)

MeganAndPastick said:


> I Tend to be Tattoo free for my life! LOL. Does getting a tat hurt? as bad as people make it sound?


Depends on your threshold of pain and where you get it. A tattoo on your ribs will probably hurt a fair amount while a tattoo on your arms or legs will have minimal pain.


----------



## helovesus (Jul 15, 2010)

jinxremoving said:


> Ribs! You can hide it when you get older.


or your foot because feet won't sag when you are 70+


----------



## TurnNBurn625 (Aug 19, 2010)

the first one says "Trust" one way then you turn it upside down and it says "Faith" the other way. the second one is the first one i got for my 18th b-day present from my parents. how odd is that?? lol its a pegasus unicorn tribal. its on my lower back. one day i plan on gettin two more back pieces done. im not sure yet.


----------



## ladybugsgirl (Aug 12, 2009)

i have a unicorn on my ankle symbolizing my love of horses and a moon and star on my stomach/hip area which symbolizes the dark/light good/bad in my life. I plan on getting more but i have'nt had time to sketch them out


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

MeganAndPastick said:


> I Tend to be Tattoo free for my life! LOL. Does getting a tat hurt? as bad as people make it sound?


Yep, depends on where you get it. The one on my shoulderblade didn't hurt at all, but the big red shield was 2 hours and 45 minutes of absolute agony (small of my back). Basically the rule of thumb is 'the fleshier the area, the less it will hurt'. So on a bony area like your foot, it will hurt more than it would on your arm and pretty much anything on your spine is going to give you a good amount of pain.


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

This tattoo is around my left wrist. It has 3 flowers on it colored mine and my children's birthstone colors.










I have a tribal heart on my right wrist.









I also have a heart and flower on the upper part of my left chest. It was my first one. (no pics of it)

I'd love one more (or two) a tribal horse tattoo and maybe a chinese/japanese symbol for family.


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

I don't have any good pictures of mine but I have 8...

2 nautical stars, 1 above each collar bone
a rearing horse against a twilight sky on my right upper thigh
a horse skull + rose (day of the day looking), right upper thigh (am working on a montage of horse tattoos)
2 koi jumping through a stream of water, starting at my right shoulder and going down across my shoulder blade
an ankh with the eye of ra at the base of my neck (in back)
a tribal design in the small of my back
and Zero from the Nightmare Before Christmas on my left arm.

My daughter apprenticed to be a tattoo artist for a year and Zero was one of her first tattoos. I was planning a half sleeve with a Nightmare theme but then she decided she couldn't take the hazing that comes with being an apprentice. So it's just Zero all on his own. LOL


----------



## dressagebelle (May 13, 2009)

^^Aw thats cute. How awesome that her first tattoo happens to be on you. I want to get one tattoo (maybe someday I'll get more, have to get this first one first though), on my left shoulderblade, I want to get a celtic knot tattoo for either success or love. I am a bit nervous about the pain thing though. I normally have a low threshold for pain, but when I got my belly button pierced, it didn't hurt at all, and people told me that it hurts a lot.


----------



## Possum (Sep 14, 2010)

I just got this one on the lower part of my back


----------



## ErikaLynn (Aug 3, 2010)

I don't have a picture on this computer, but I have a horseshoe on the back of my neck.


----------

